# Want the NISMO Catalog? Read here...



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I first put this in the E series Section, but not everyone goes there so here...

If you want the NISMO Catalog, Mail a Check for 5.00 payable to Nissan Motorsports to

Motorsports Department Nissan North America
PO BOX 191
Gardina CA
90248-0191

US Funds only and it takes about 15 days processing.

Sorry for the double threads MODS


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, are we talking about a true NISMO catalog (I know the JDM catalog is way more that $5):








Or maybe the first printing of the US NISMO catalog or are talking about the Nissan Motorsports Catalog (which does cost $5) that has stuff made by other companies like Cluthmaster, Borla, and Koni and looks something like this:


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance, but is this "NISMO" catalog for the current year USDM Nissan models (Sentra, Altima, 350Z, etc.) or, as Hawaii_SE-R said, a collection of parts promoted by Nissan for the aftermarket?

Thanks, peace...


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

The Message on the recording says You Have Reached Nissan Motorsports, our business hours...blah blah blah, to order the motorsports parts catalog press one....so i do...and it says the 2002 motorsports catalog is now abvailable...
the number is 310-538-2610 if you want to check it out.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Cougs, I can only tell you what ive heard, it is a collection of all years and models aftermarket parts. Thats what ive heard.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the kind of pages you will see in the catalog:
















As you can see. Nothing special. I have a hard time believing that this is a branch of Nissan as I was once told by a very good source. Just because Nissan is in the name, doesn't mean it is part of Nissan Motor Corporation.

Don't waste your money. Then again, it is only $5.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

That NISMO - Nissan Motorsports Catalog is $5. It has a very small selection of Nissan performance parts, NISMO parts, JWT parts, etc.

The JDM NISMO catalog, which is not English, is $45. All of the catalog is in Japanese. It is almost as thick as a standard FSM. ALL parts in this catalog are "TRUE" *JDM NISMO* parts!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

In other words. The Nissan Motorsports Catalog is not a NISMO catalog.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *In other words. The Nissan Motorsports Catalog is not a NISMO catalog. *


Correct. They have not released a US version of the Nismo catalog as of yet. I hear it will not be out until first of the year or until they start carrying the full line of NISMO parts at the counter.


----------

